# Golf For Goldens-October 6, Benefits Sunshine Goldens



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Okay, everyone, the date has been set, the course has been reserved and the time is set for tee off at nine.
Golf For Goldens will take place at Western Turnpike Golf Course on Saturday, October 6. Tee off time for the first tee off time will be at 9am.
There will be a nice lunch at the turn after the first nine and a wonderful dinner at the Pavilion after the eighteen. There will be a silent auction.
Also there will be prizes for the closest to the pin, longest drive and the winning foursome.
Also, if someone hits a hole in one, they will go home with a 2008 Hummer. I was trying to get Harley Davidson to donate but they said see them next year. LOL!!!
If anyone wants more information PM me or email me. 
This golf tournament is being done by Ryleys Run to benefit Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue. So come on out and play. Get a foursome together and come on out. It will be a wonderful day. Nutro and Purina are already on board as sponsors for a tee. Nutro is setting up their booth as well. Camp Bow Wow will be there as will Little Paws Treats Bakery.
So come on out. Its a worth cause for a worthy rescue.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh boy, this means I have to get up early...

I'll pass this on to Sarah at work Donna. She has a group of golfers who might be interested. You never know!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Sounds like a great benefit..........


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Oh boy, this means I have to get up early...
> 
> I'll pass this on to Sarah at work Donna. She has a group of golfers who might be interested. You never know!


They can check out the website Kim at Western Turnpike It will give them the information on the courses. They have three, the red white and blue. We are holding the tournament on the white and blue. So we can send out half on the white and half on the blue. They do a great job and that is where I do most of the golf tournaments that I run. Just had the CF and Leukemia Society one there not to long ago. Tim just does an amazing job. He makes it easy on me. Tell them it will be worth it. Golf season in the Northeast will be winding down and what better way to spend a Saturday but playing golf in October with the beautiful fall foilage.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

It sounds like another fun and fabulous event!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

It sounds as if it should be a great time for all.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll send Sarah the link to this thread!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Kimm said:


> I'll send Sarah the link to this thread!


That will work. IT will be nice if you could get a contingent from CT to come and support Sunshine.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Brinkleysmom said:


> That will work. IT will be nice if you could get a contingent from CT to come and support Sunshine.


 
Oh no worries there...we wouldn't miss it!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't imagine having someone graciously arrange a benefit for us and NOT being there! Are dogs allowed Donna?


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Oh no worries there...we wouldn't miss it!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't imagine having someone graciously arrange a benefit for us and NOT being there! Are dogs allowed Donna?


Lisa, up to ten dogs are going to be allowed so if you have either your own dogs and you have some you want to show for adoption, bring them. I am only letting people from Sunshine bring their dogs and of course Brinks because she attends all the golf tournaments.
But Steve gave me a great idea. Having some photos taken with the dogs from Sunshine on a certain hole. I think it would be a great memento. I really do. I also think it would be great advertising as well. Just some food for thought.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm going to see if I can get you a 1-800 number of a company. My oldest told me it's a number you call for sponsorship, donations and such. He left without giving me the info! Ugh...


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Kimm said:


> I'm going to see if I can get you a 1-800 number of a company. My oldest told me it's a number you call for sponsorship, donations and such. He left without giving me the info! Ugh...


Yes, definitely get it if you can Kim and give it a shot.

Let me also say that bandanas will be made for the dogs that are coming with the Golf for Goldens logo and any foursome that would like their photo taken with the dogs can do so on a certain tee on the first nine holes. At the end of the tourney you will be given a copy of that photo at the dinner and awards presentations. Just a little keepsake memento.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

:eclipsee_:eclipsee_RoadTrip:eclipsee_:eclipsee_


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*do you?*

do you need to know how to golf to attend this? I have never played golf beyond miniature golf...but would like to come to this...


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*That*

is a good question.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think so. You don't have to be good, but I think you need to know how to play. Them there holes are spaced mighty far apart. :uhoh: I certainly won't be playing. I don't have the patience.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Kimm,*

Do you plan on going?


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Rachel's Mom said:


> do you need to know how to golf to attend this? I have never played golf beyond miniature golf...but would like to come to this...


Kim is right Char. You dont have to be good. But you need to know how to play. Its a little harder than miniature golf. This is a very nice course and some of the holes are a little tricky but you have plenty of time to learn to play if you would like to come and attend.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

sharlin said:


> :eclipsee_:eclipsee_RoadTrip:eclipsee_:eclipsee_


Glad your coming out for the tournament Steve. Hey!!! Maybe you can drive home in a new 2008 Hummer. Its a nice par three to try and get a hole in one. So its very doable. Now how funny would that be. I can see it now. LOL!!!:


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Judi said:


> Do you plan on going?


Judi, Kim will be there. She is helping once again with the organizational part of it. So she will be there helping out. I would love to see her play but not sure that will happen. One never knows though. She might want to babysit Brinks. LOL!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Oh no worries there...we wouldn't miss it!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't imagine having someone graciously arrange a benefit for us and NOT being there! Are dogs allowed Donna?


Thats great Lisa your going...... Christi will you be going as well?????


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*Okay...*

Do you have to play golf to be able to attend this? If you pay all the fees....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Rachel's Mom said:


> Do you have to play golf to be able to attend this? If you pay all the fees....


No you dont have to play golf to attend. I am just not sure what you would do other than watch some of the people who are playing. You can attend the lunch and dinner afterwards if you so choose. You can help us out if you want to. There is always something to do.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

You know you guys really live in a cold climate. We don;t you guys move south and bring all those ideas down here with you. You know we play golf year round here. LOL

Hooch <---Good luck with the event


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*I wish*

I could go. I leave on vacation that day.


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Oh no worries there...we wouldn't miss it!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't imagine having someone graciously arrange a benefit for us and NOT being there! Are dogs allowed Donna?


Lisa, probably meant nothing by this statement but just so everything is clear. The initial Ryley's Run for ECGRR back in 2006. I was told that airline tickets would be provided so that Nicole and I could attend. They were never provided. My daughters dad works out of state and since we don't live near family, I had nobody to watch my child. (Also told that a ticket would be provided to her along with a special *child* goodie bag) I had 3 dogs at the time with nobody to watch them during my absense. And at the time, I was not working full time so money was not *free* for me to be able to schedule my own trip. That is why we did not attend.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Sounds like a great time. I wish I could make it. I love golf.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*How was it?*

Sorry I missed it.


----------

